# Car seat in front seat of truck?



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

I am pretty sure that I read on here that if a truck is not equipped w/ a front air bag (or you can turn it off) that a rear facing car seat may be used in the front seat. A friend of mine is temporarily driving her husband's truck and the base of the infant seat does not fit properly onto the back seat of the cab, and so I was wondering if the front seat and no air bag is considered safe?

Thanks!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, it's fine as long as there is either no air bag, or a keyed switch.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meems* 
. A friend of mine is temporarily driving her husband's truck and the base of the infant seat does not fit properly onto the back seat of the cab, and so I was wondering if the front seat and no air bag is considered safe?

Thanks!

Don't infant car seats all still come with the ability to be installed without the base? She might try installing that way as well, to see if it fits better.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

All infant seats should be able to be installed without the base which might make it easier for the install, but if she likes carrying the baby in the seat she might not think of it as an option. We have installed a Graco Snugride both with and without the base in the back seat of a 2000 Chevy Silverado. It does have to be installed behind either driver or passenger seat to fit. We always have the infant seat behind the passenger seat as the front seat will need to be moved further forward and makes it difficult for my dh to drive the truck when the baby seat is behind him. A Cosco Scenera will also fit in any position rear facing in our truck. I think we have always had it more upright than needed for a newborn that does not have good head control so that is a consideration.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Not all infant seats install without the base. There are a handful that do not. But, if hers does that definitely is an option. But, in sweden they do allow rfing seats in the front seat (with the airbag off) and it is considered very safe. So go figure!


----------



## sugarrush (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL-- i am always careful about car seats and the installation of them


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Make sure the airbag is off and push the seat as far back as it will go. We had ds in the front of a truck until he was 8months old b/c thats the only vehical we had, it had no back seat!


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Rear facing in front seat is as safe, or probably safer, than the rear seat looking at all factors as long as airbag is turned off with key/switch. I would personally not trust a weight sensitive airbags shutoff.

The great safety of RF in front seat with airbag deactivated has been shown ages ago by research and real life experience. Someone mentioned Sweden and RF, a large percentage of children are traveling RF in front seat over there.


----------

